# My Myers-Briggs Sex Survey



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

Hooray! I've made 15 posts so now I can post the link to the survey I set up.

There are a lot of threads for individual types asking about sexual preferences, but there doesn't seem to be much point unless you can compare against other types. I'm not sure if the results are available to the public. If not I'll give a regular breakdown of results-

http://www.kwiksurveys.com?s=IBOHFH_d87c441c


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

Well so far 18 people have completed the survey. The only pattern so far is that more than 50% are INFPs! Are there more of you as member or more of you are intrigued by sex? mmmmm


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

It seems the INFPs are joining forces to answer the survey. Come on everyone else!!!! They form 60% of the total!!!!! If it was an even share they should only be 6%


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

siliconbuddha said:


> Hooray! I've made 15 posts so now I can post the link to the survey I set up.
> 
> There are a lot of threads for individual types asking about sexual preferences, but there doesn't seem to be much point unless you can compare against other types. I'm not sure if the results are available to the public. If not I'll give a regular breakdown of results-
> 
> http://www.kwiksurveys.com?s=IBOHFH_d87c441c


Just so you know --you can't extrapolate the results to the general MBTI population because of the very nature of the forum and the kind of people it attracts.

Also from my observation there are alot more women on this forum than men (or there are the same amount or more men but they don't post as much)-- another distorting factor (if you were to try to correlate/compare the results somehow)

Also many options are lacking or not clear: for example if the opportunity presents itself i would do it but not enjoy it (also this question expects the person to have done it in most instances and in only one instance it asks them to imagine if they did-- that off balance ruins its validity, also it lacks hypothetical questions for those who didn't) , faithful questions lacks the "i never been in a relationship" , all questions lack a don't know/not answering thingy (though that can be justified if you fear that the lack of responses will greatly affect the outcome) , i think i'm good in bed---never had sex option.

Those are just a few things, but frankly i can't respond to many of the questions, so i won't complete it since it would give you a corrupt response but if i don't it will also give you a corrupt response---you are creating a target audience and that is a thing you don't want to do in this case.

Sorry if i ruin your enthusiasm but i can't help myself, i'm a sociology student.

You can still use this just "for fun" and i suspect that was its intended purpose.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've done the survey. Well done for including Transgender as an alternative to male/female, few people remember to do that. I've never had sex but I do have a good idea of what I would and would not like and everything.


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

Romascu said:


> Just so you know --you can't extrapolate the results to the general MBTI population because of the very nature of the forum and the kind of people it attracts.
> 
> Also from my observation there are alot more women on this forum than men (or there are the same amount or more men but they don't post)-- another distorting factor .
> 
> ...


Thanks for your honesty... I'm not aiming to undertake a truly 'scientific' sociological study. I'm also aware that this forum will attract a particular type of person i.e. females. The site that I used for the survey offers much more than on this forum and I will aim to average out results. I will only try to identify clear and distinct patterns if any...time will tell


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I took it.


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

Any chance you could post the results?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Romascu said:


> Also from my observation there are alot more women on this forum than men (or there are the same amount or more men but they don't post)-- another distorting factor (if you were to try to correlate/compare the results somehow)
> You can still use this just "for fun" and i suspect that was its intended purpose.


I saw some statistics before the upgrade and the forum has more or less equal numbers of registered male and female members, although obviously not every member posts or even lurks.


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

darkewe said:


> Any chance you could post the results?


Yes, once I get a decent number of results something to go on. I'll need a lot more responses before I can though.


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I saw some statistics before the upgrade and the forum has more or less equal numbers of registered male and female members, although obviously not every member posts or even lurks.


So far 60% female


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I took the test and I am an ESFJ. I wanted to post my results but the site tried to make me sign up for something I didn't want


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Elsewhere1 said:


> I took the test and I am an ESFJ. I wanted to post my results but the site tried to make me sign up for something I didn't want


I think it still registered your results even if you didn't sign up for whatever it tries to sign you up for.


----------



## Elsewhere1 (Mar 22, 2011)

@skycloud86

I wasn't able to see my results


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

> I wasn't able to see my results


But the Creator can.





(creator= the one who made the questionnaire)


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@siliconbuddha This could work in the Sex and Relationships section as well, but I'm not sure which is more frequented, the Myers-Briggs (this one) or the S&R.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> I've done the survey. Well done for including Transgender as an alternative to male/female, few people remember to do that. I've never had sex but I do have a good idea of what I would and would not like and everything.


Well, aside from the fact that probably half the transpeople will identify as male or female, not necessarily as "trans." So the numbers might still not be accurate. And then you're left wondering what the trans people meant when they said they were "straight" vs "gay."

But it was a nice gesture, since transpeople sometimes are ignored altogether.


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

Elsewhere1 said:


> I took the test and I am an ESFJ. I wanted to post my results but the site tried to make me sign up for something I didn't want


There wasn't supposed to be some calculation which gave you some interpretation of your personality. So far only a few ESFJs have taken part so it's difficult to make any judgement yet. When I've got enough results I'll give some feedback probably in a graph format. 

I'm not sure if I can embed .xls (Excel) file in threads- I'll find out. That way anyone who's interested can analyse the results for themselves.


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

It looks like I can embed Excel files so when there are enough responses I'll upload it. It's only been up less than 24hrs and 54 people have responded. We'll need a couple of hundred at least before the figure will be any use. There are still some types who haven't responded at all


----------



## siliconbuddha (Apr 29, 2011)

For some reason no ENFJs, ESTJ's, or ISFJ's have done the survey?????


----------

